

HubSpot Reveals The Mind Tricks It Uses To See If You're Right For A Job - freshfey
http://www.fastcompany.com/3030551/agendas/hubspot-reveals-the-mind-tricks-it-uses-to-see-if-youre-right-for-a-job

======
ahjushi
I always wonder if with these things there is an aspect of confirmation bias,
e.g. "that person didn't take the cup so they don't seem like they'll be a
good cultural fit, but their skills are too good to pass up so let's
hire...[months later]...they're definitely not a cultural fit, let's fire."
But what if another person that did pick up the cup and interacts similarly
isn't under the microscope as much since they passed their initial test?

~~~
dcancel
Good question, avoiding bias of any sort when looking at results is always a
problem.

The cup story is actually a bit different than in the article. I don't bring
in a cup, it is the interviewee's own cup or bottle of water. So what I
observed over time that some people never felt like it was their
responsibility to clean up after themselves, a question of simple manners more
than a trick/test I am putting them through.

~~~
onezerozeroone
Wow, that little detail changes everything about the article. They should edit
it to be correct.

I'm the kind of person that would pick up my own cup, but if it was the
interviewer's cup, I definitely wouldn't pick it up. I'd also probably have a
slightly negative impression of the interviewer for not doing so.

------
pumpkinattwelve
Sounds like wankers to me.

~~~
nasalgoat
I've worked at places that have acronym monikers and complicated hiring
processes to gauge "culture fit." Mostly I find them tedious and time-
consuming, so naturally I'm not a good fit.

But hey, whatever works for them...

